# programm, das alle sounds aufnehmen kann?



## emulsion (24. Oktober 2005)

hallo leude!

 ich brauche ein programm, das alles aufnimmt, was der pc für sounds macht! 

 z.b. wenn ich mit jemandem skype, das er mich, aber auch sowohl den anderen aufnimmt!

 hat da jemand eine idee?

 mfg,
 satras


----------



## pflo (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
es gibt ein Programm names "TotalRecorder" (http://www.highcriteria.com/productfr.htm ),
da muss man einfach alle Klänge über den TotalRecorder-Treiber laufen lassen und er nimmt alles auf.
Kostet aber leider Geld, bei der Testversion kann man, soweit ich weiß, nur bis zu einer Minute aufnehmen.


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2005)

Soweit ich das einschätzen kann, sollte jedes Audio-Aufnahmeprogramm das können.
Das Geheimnis ist, Als Aufnahmesource die AudioSumme anzuklicken.
Das geht im Windowsmixer unter Aufnahme vom StereoMix ( Häkchen unten ).

mfg chmee


----------

